# Fixed Site



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok so i got the go ahead for a fixed site sign the papers on the 28th

But the problem now is there is a steel container on site but its owned by the old tenants and we're having trouble getting hold of him

So im going to rent it off them or have it moved and my own storage put on the site its not the best site but its a starting point i have many plans im rent the hole car park for a very nice fee 

so heres the site 









and heres the view from the site i love it main reason i wanted it 


























































no i bet your saying but how do i get cars in there 

Well the views are a little down the road from the site but theirs a road, the road it a joins to is a very busy main road of Ipswich one of the ways in and out of the town centre

So i need help with storage temporally till we can sort out something with that steel container

Any ideas would be fantastic.

Thanks Dan


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

If you can't get hold of the old tenant there are places that will buy the container.

HTH

Sam


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Just the problem is it not mine to sell


----------

